# Falling trees with an Excavator



## northmanlogging (Jun 25, 2017)

So, I got this big well medium Orange, diesel wedge...

And its pretty skookum and all, but I hear that a guy can dig a little and then shove a tree over with one...

Now I've tried this out a few times and as most of you know or should know I'm fairly new to the stick jockey side of logging, All I really know is hand falling and line skidding... Anyway, so I've had mixed results with shovin trees over, some go sideways, some go mostly where I'd like them, some seem to take a boat load more effort then I'd like them too.... Sideways is bad by the way... 


Anyway any one got some tricks pics vids etc


----------



## Skeans (Jun 25, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> So, I got this big well medium Orange, diesel wedge...
> 
> And its pretty skookum and all, but I hear that a guy can dig a little and then shove a tree over with one...
> 
> ...


We've always put an excavator or shovel on the back side and then cut them never dug them up, the one guy I did know that did that went over with one.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII (Jun 25, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> So, I got this big well medium Orange, diesel wedge...
> 
> And its pretty skookum and all, but I hear that a guy can dig a little and then shove a tree over with one...
> 
> ...



I do pretty good with a 10ish ton machine around here, but I had a gum that went about 20 degrees to the left of where I wanted it to in late Feb- early March.

The "tap root" wasn't compromised completely, even though I'd dug all the way around it like I have so Many times. 

There are so many variables:
Soil Condition 
Lean of the tree
Terrain
Access of machine to the back side
Condition of the tree
Wind

I've come to the conclusion if it's questionable, & I'm by myself where I can't put a pull line in it & secure the tree to ensure it won't go a different way, I'm going to fell it traditionally, & spend the 7 extra minutes digging the stump up.

This method is cheaper than filing an insurance claim.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 26, 2017)

How big a machine? A 200 or bigger can push most trees over pretty easy.


----------



## scheffa (Jun 26, 2017)

The local civil guys over here use a 32t machine often to push over big eucalyptus, he seems to have fairly good aim


----------



## capetrees (Jun 26, 2017)

I'll bet your trees are much larger than anything I've pushed over but a couple of things to remember;

don't go too close to the tree and then extend all the way up/out. The machine can tip back.
don't pull the tree toward you. it will fall either on the cab or the other side of the boom making for a huge repair.
watch out for barber chairs
keep in mind the weight and impact the machine can have when the bucket makes contact with the tree trunk. Too hard of a contact could snap off the upper parts of the tree sending them crashing down onto the cab. Place the bucket easily and the push, don't slam.
try to use the teeth for grip into the tree bark. The backside of the bucket could slip aside of the tree.
Good luck!


----------



## hseII (Jun 26, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> How big a machine? A 200 or bigger can push most trees over pretty easy.



10 ton- Hitachi EX-100.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm running a 12 ton hitachi ex120


----------



## Skeans (Jun 26, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> I'm running a 12 ton hitachi ex120


Matt I can't remember but do you have any guarding on that machine ? Only reason I ask is we've had a cab get smashed pretty good by a widow Maker coming out of a tree we were pushing luckily no one was hurt, if you don't that machine shouldn't be out there.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII (Jun 26, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> I'm running a 12 ton hitachi ex120



Solid Machines: ours is a mid-1990s machine that sat a lot. 

It's strong for its size, for sure.

It is an Isuzu Powered Machine. 

It's a lot easier to move than our 200, & does most of what's needed.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 26, 2017)

How is the pushing power on your machine ? ,i know on my backhoe ,it is stronger pulling than pushing so it does not push them over so easy so i end up just digging around them till i sever the roots and pull the stumps .I end up with some big holes on fir trees or maples ,cedars are not too bad .


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 26, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> How is the pushing power on your machine ? ,i know on my backhoe ,it is stronger pulling than pushing so it does not push them over so easy so i end up just digging around them till i sever the roots and pull the stumps .I end up with some big holes on fir trees or maples ,cedars are not too bad .



She pushes pretty good.

I am well aware of the guarding issues fer now its an acceptable risk and some thing to be careful of.

My main concerns are technique and what not this is a different ball game then straight fallin timber and im a little out of my wheel house 

Mostly dealing with cotton weeds thatcare stupid tall and back leanin a touch. 

This something i feel im going to be doing more of in the near future so a solid understanding would be a good start


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 26, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> She pushes pretty good.
> 
> I am well aware of the guarding issues fer now its an acceptable risk and some thing to be careful of.
> 
> ...


Can you use the roots like a hinge ? dig the sides and right in front of you like a U pattern then push ?


----------



## hseII (Jun 26, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> Can you use the roots like a hinge ? dig the sides and right in front of you like a U pattern then push ?



Sometimes: it's tricky though, because if you do that, & don't get enough, & then have to go around to the front side & dig more, you risk it going backwards.

So Many Variables.

If you've got someone with you on another machine, or capable of anchoring it, then you can do more with it like that: especially on a back or Side leaner.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 26, 2017)

hseII said:


> Sometimes: it's tricky though, because if you do that, & don't get enough, & then have to go around to the front side & dig more, you risk it going backwards.
> 
> So Many Variables.
> 
> If you've got someone with you on another machine, or capable of anchoring it, then you can do more with it like that: especially on a back or Side leaner.


That's why i dig stumps after the tree is off them ,my junk wont push em over unless they are small .Yes a root still buried can make it turn right now .


----------



## hseII (Jun 26, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> Yes a root still buried can make it turn right now .



Exactly.

No comment on your junk.


----------



## Jhenderson (Jun 26, 2017)

Don't dig the sides. Picture yourself cutting the tree. Dig the roots in front like a notch, dig the roots in back to form the back cut. Then push. The sides are your hinge. This technique is a poor cousin to a man on the ground with a saw who knows how to use it and a man in a machine that's as good as the faller.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 26, 2017)

Its these buried roots that are getting me...

So dig the fall side, and left and right then give er a push?

What I've been doing is Either digging front and back, (which works pretty ok) Or digging sides only (which don't work at all) I've tried digging shove side and left and right, without what I would call success...


----------



## hseII (Jun 26, 2017)

Jhenderson said:


> Don't dig the sides. Picture yourself cutting the tree. Dig the roots in front like a notch, dig the roots in back to form the back cut. Then push. The sides are your hinge. This technique is a poor cousin to a man on the ground with a saw who knows how to use it and a man in a machine that's as good as the faller.



Agreed.


----------



## hseII (Jun 26, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> Its these buried roots that are getting me...
> 
> So dig the fall side, and left and right then give er a push?
> 
> What I've been doing is Either digging front and back, (which works pretty ok) Or digging sides only (which don't work at all) I've tried digging shove side and left and right, without what I would call success...



Pretty OK is about the best you'll do.


----------



## Skeans (Jun 26, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> Its these buried roots that are getting me...
> 
> So dig the fall side, and left and right then give er a push?
> 
> What I've been doing is Either digging front and back, (which works pretty ok) Or digging sides only (which don't work at all) I've tried digging shove side and left and right, without what I would call success...


Matt I've used our shovel by myself I'll take and apply pressure on the back side ahead of time it's safer for you and the machine. You're asking a lot of this little machine that was never designed or built up to be in the woods. I hope you don't get a visit from the state they'll nail you good for no guarding over the cab any machine that walks off a landing has to be guarded.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans (Jun 26, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> That's why i dig stumps after the tree is off them ,my junk wont push em over unless they are small .Yes a root still buried can make it turn right now .


Heck of a lot safer too it's not much different then bucking blow down when you push them over or dig part of the root ball out.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 29, 2017)

Gonna put this in here, dude running the machine is medically retired, and a neighbor of mine, Hes was worried about me falling trees alone and wanted to "supervise", Legally I know this is sketchy, but he really does just hang out and make sure I don't die... unless the excavator needs played with.... then well you tell him no.

In reality he misses running machines cause all he does anymore is babysit the grandkids and herd 7000 neighborhood dogs... 

Anyway he bet me he could limb this hairy assed cedar quicker then I could...


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 29, 2017)

A 120 is an awful small machine to be pushing trees over.

I've never tried anyhow. Been using a 330 and 400 the last year.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 29, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> Gonna put this in here, dude running the machine is medically retired, and a neighbor of mine, Hes was worried about me falling trees alone and wanted to "supervise", Legally I know this is sketchy, but he really does just hang out and make sure I don't die... unless the excavator needs played with.... then well you tell him no.
> 
> In reality he misses running machines cause all he does anymore is babysit the grandkids and herd 7000 neighborhood dogs...
> 
> Anyway he bet me he could limb this hairy assed cedar quicker then I could...




Can tell he doesn't have much seat time on an excavator. I'm not a ton better but I have only maybe 400-500hrs running them. Some guys do that in a summer.

Nice to have help though.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 29, 2017)

well, hes got 20 years seat time so... smoother then I am.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 29, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Can tell he doesn't have much seat time on an excavator. I'm not a ton better but I have only maybe 400-500hrs running them. Some guys do that in a summer.
> 
> Nice to have help though.



He looked okay to me.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 29, 2017)

I've know guys that have nearly 0 hours that have been super smooth, and other guys with years that I just say "glad that's not my machine!"

Are all the trees you are felling in that size range? I'm really surprised that 120 has enough ass to push them over. In any case, be careful out there!


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 29, 2017)

Hows about ya post some pics of yer huge machines then? 

Or maybe some landing pics?

I've said it before and i will say it again, these massive machines are overkill, if and i mean if I need a bigger machine a 200 class us more than ample to get anything done around here. This "little" 120 does more in one day then my fat broke ass can keep up with.

Spending the money on a 300 or 400 class machine is ****ing stupid peroid, the only use eorth while would be a yoder where the sheer weight makes the machine stable enough to drag a bigger turn other wise its just a waste of money and fuel.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 29, 2017)

Shop a couple properties down has a few of these toys ,they work pretty fast ,their carriage is bigger than my pickup truck for the yarders .Just depends how fast you need to go ,I bet you would have fun in the feller bunchers .Big ol skill saw blade taking trees down in one cut .


----------



## Skeans (Jun 29, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> Hows about ya post some pics of yer huge machines then?
> 
> Or maybe some landing pics?
> 
> ...


Not sure they are a waste when you're talking production lots of the guys load with a 300, one reason is picking up a 4 axle trailer.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 29, 2017)

Skeans said:


> Not sure they are a waste when you're talking production lots of the guys load with a 300, one reason is picking up a 4 axle trailer.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



So a 250 or a 290 won't do it? Ya ya oil temps and stuff... 

I think the thing folks is fergeting I don't have a crew and have no intention of ever having a crew. 

So 2 loads a day is a ****ing miracle, hance needing these big massive money pits would be ridiculous

Also this comes back to being so efficient that a guy spends all of his time searching for work, much like the farmer that started with 40 acres and a 40 hp tractor.... but its more efficient to have 80hp... but then ya need 80 acres to pay fer it... but 160hp is even more efficient... get where im going here.

There is this mythe that efficiancy pays off? My small undersized junk is payed off, I dont have a $3000 payment due every month or $40k in payroll every month to worry about let alone osha l+i or the ****ing unions bothereing me quarterly... but thats ok you folks can play with yer big machines and tjink yer making lots of money, at the end of the year we're all about equal as far as pay goes


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 29, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> Hows about ya post some pics of yer huge machines then?
> 
> Or maybe some landing pics?
> 
> ...



I've put some before. I'm processing firewood until next week I think, but I can get more when I got up to the job we are on. It's about 120 acres, clearing 99% of it.

Have a buncher, stroke delimber, 2 grapple skidders, D6 dozer and 330 excavator there.

I have no payments, all was bought well used. The delimber was written off as scrap actually abs traded on hauling some logs. We put a few grand into it to get it going.

I'm no better than the next logger. You asked for thoughts on your setup so I answered.

I drive a 12 yr old nearly 200k mile car and eat balonie more than once a day for crying out loud!


----------



## Skeans (Jun 29, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> So a 250 or a 290 won't do it? Ya ya oil temps and stuff...
> 
> I think the thing folks is fergeting I don't have a crew and have no intention of ever having a crew.
> 
> ...


Matt do you realize how heavy a 4 axle trailer can be? Most around 10k plus some are north of 12k. I'm not dissing on your setup I'd just say you really need to at least guard the cab or put a forestry cab on before something does happen it'll at least save you a window. Remember I have a high and wide 135 no tail swing with the pins put back for extra lift and I can't even unload a 2 axle trailer height and lift are the issues there. A 300 is almost minimum to pickup a 4 axle mule train pup or log trailer. 3 axle is pushing a 200 sized shovel logger to lift off the truck. You may have no interest in having a crew but having the right equipment for the job is something you're lacking. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII (Jun 29, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> So a 250 or a 290 won't do it? Ya ya oil temps and stuff...
> 
> I think the thing folks is fergeting I don't have a crew and have no intention of ever having a crew.
> 
> ...














Don't be a Hatin' on this Hundo. 

I know Kobelcos aren't cool, but what's not to love about a 5.9 Cummins powered 200?


----------



## Skeans (Jun 29, 2017)

hseII said:


> Don't be a Hatin' on this Hundo.
> 
> I know Kobelcos are cool, but what's not to love about a 5.9 Cummins powered 200?


I got lucky my 200 has a Mitsubishi in it

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII (Jun 29, 2017)

Skeans said:


> I got lucky my 200 has a Mitsubishi in it
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



That's cool, they are great engines, I prefer the Cummins however.

Added: 
I See I had a misfire: I corrected it.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 29, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> So a 250 or a 290 won't do it? Ya ya oil temps and stuff...
> 
> I think the thing folks is fergeting I don't have a crew and have no intention of ever having a crew.
> 
> ...


A MoFo Men to that. It ain't whatcha gross it's watcha net and the quality of life while netting it.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 29, 2017)

Skeans said:


> Matt do you realize how heavy a 4 axle trailer can be? Most around 10k plus some are north of 12k. I'm not dissing on your setup I'd just say you really need to at least guard the cab or put a forestry cab on before something does happen it'll at least save you a window. Remember I have a high and wide 135 no tail swing with the pins put back for extra lift and I can't even unload a 2 axle trailer height and lift are the issues there. A 300 is almost minimum to pickup a 4 axle mule train pup or log trailer. 3 axle is pushing a 200 sized shovel logger to lift off the truck. You may have no interest in having a crew but having the right equipment for the job is something you're lacking.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



I get where ya all are coming from, but I think yer logic is flawed, WTF does anyone need with a 4 axle trailer? when yer trailer weighs 10k ya have to start asking hard questions like when is this too much?

seriously we can go round and round on this... Ya all aren't going to change my mind, and I probably wont change yers...

But think if you will, how many drivers are running standard 2 axle trailers, vs how many are running 3 or 4 axle trailers? Then ask yerself what rates they are charging?

How often do any of us come across a log that weighs more then 8k, and even if we do its scarce and can be side loaded. 

Then consider the royal pain it is too move a machine in the 300 or bigger class, chase cars, permits, lowboys with jeeps, gettin all said refuse up the mountain without incident.

Is it worth it? 

Cost me $250 to move the 120 a week ago, add a coma to that if it was a bigger machine at least. 

Also mule trains are all fine and good, but I ask... except for pulp, which pays diddly anyway, short logs don't pay squat either... why run em? Mix a few short logs in with the long logs, and maybe find a short logger willing to run without the pup, and poof no need for a massive machine to unload said pup. (and really its not like they put a whole lot of wood on them pups anyway).

what I'm getting at here, is big machines=big overhead=big maintenance=big bills=big insurance=big ****ing headache. 

All of this mess so a guy can sit back at the end of the day and say. "look how productive we are, too bad I'm still broke"


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 30, 2017)

to bring this all back around to the original topic.

I was wanting to know basic technique for shovin trees with an excavator. 

Size be damned, whats the safest way to get em down.


----------



## Skeans (Jun 30, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> I get where ya all are coming from, but I think yer logic is flawed, WTF does anyone need with a 4 axle trailer? when yer trailer weighs 10k ya have to start asking hard questions like when is this too much?
> 
> seriously we can go round and round on this... Ya all aren't going to change my mind, and I probably wont change yers...
> 
> ...


Matt I don't know about you but a lot of the prices I get my 16-40's are the same price especially for alder cedar can have some price breaks some times and fir well domestic I make it up in footage as well as scale. To the trucks and axles I'd say it's about 50/50 going into the export yards down here it's becoming common with the distance guys are having to haul. Have you ever loaded a mule train before? You put a lot of weight on those damn trailers, the last one we had out I could barely get them to weight at the top of the stakes then to the stacks on the truck. Most guys that move equipment I know do it by the hour say 125 an hour plus 90 to and from their shop. I know I'm not changing your mind and trust me I wouldn't want some that big but their is places that need or use them for a reason for production is one place yes we don't have the overhead that they do but you can't sign a contract to do a 100 acres in 2 or 3 weeks from cut to clean up either the guys that run them are sending 30+ loads a day. Heck last year a neighbor had a clear cut done a two man outfit came in with a new Doosan 250 with a 7000 logmax on it with a QC grapple heel and a older kobelco 250 shovel knocked out 20 loads a day in 10 hours off 75 acres.

To your digging I'm not sure how to do it but to me it reminds me too much of blow down and I've never cared for dealing with wind fall.



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 30, 2017)

Do you need to cut the stumps off after or are you selling whole to the state to put in rivers for the fish ? If cutting off after may kill some chain from the dirt.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 30, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> to bring this all back around to the original topic.
> 
> I was wanting to know basic technique for shovin trees with an excavator.
> 
> Size be damned, whats the safest way to get em down.




Track up to tree, put bucket against it, push over. Pick up, cut stump off.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 30, 2017)

Skeans said:


> Matt I don't know about you but a lot of the prices I get my 16-40's are the same price especially for alder cedar can have some price breaks some times and fir well domestic I make it up in footage as well as scale. To the trucks and axles I'd say it's about 50/50 going into the export yards down here it's becoming common with the distance guys are having to haul. Have you ever loaded a mule train before? You put a lot of weight on those damn trailers, the last one we had out I could barely get them to weight at the top of the stakes then to the stacks on the truck. Most guys that move equipment I know do it by the hour say 125 an hour plus 90 to and from their shop. I know I'm not changing your mind and trust me I wouldn't want some that big but their is places that need or use them for a reason for production is one place yes we don't have the overhead that they do but you can't sign a contract to do a 100 acres in 2 or 3 weeks from cut to clean up either the guys that run them are sending 30+ loads a day. Heck last year a neighbor had a clear cut done a two man outfit came in with a new Doosan 250 with a 7000 logmax on it with a QC grapple heel and a older kobelco 250 shovel knocked out 20 loads a day in 10 hours off 75 acres.
> 
> To your digging I'm not sure how to do it but to me it reminds me too much of blow down and I've never cared for dealing with wind fall.
> 
> ...



Short logs on average pay about half of what long logs will, regardless of species, about all I see on pup or mule trains around here is pulp.


----------



## Skeans (Jun 30, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> Short logs on average pay about half of what long logs will, regardless of species, about all I see on pup or mule trains around here is pulp.


Matt if I'm sending the same amount of logs I'm ahead because of scale I'll have larger tops with less defect and less over run. When we ran for the company the thinning would always have a higher scale then the clear cuts doing long logs.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 30, 2017)

You should get a grinder. **** the logging. Grind the slash & stumps for others. especially stuff they could burn otherwisev so you can earn and sell carbon credits, mulch & organic fertilize. $?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 30, 2017)

You should get some chicken too?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 30, 2017)

Something does not pencil out with logging to me ,why is a load of doug fir 3k ish but 1 tree can be 5k to remove for a climber ?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 30, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> Something does not pencil out with logging to me ,why is a load of doug fir 3k ish but 1 tree can be 5k to remove for a climber ?


 and its 15 to fall it with him in it. That was a joke people.. A joke. No more hate mail please.


----------



## Skeans (Jun 30, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> and its 15 to fall it with him in it. That was a joke people.. A joke. No more hate mail please.


Or is it? [emoji1] 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 30, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> You should get a grinder. **** the logging. Grind the slash & stumps for others. especially stuff they could burn otherwisev so you can earn and sell carbon credits, mulch & organic fertilize. $?



Theres a dude around here doing just that, charges 10k just to show up with the machine, didn't bother to ask what he charged by the hour


----------



## Skeans (Jun 30, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> Theres a dude around here doing just that, charges 10k just to show up with the machine, didn't bother to ask what he charged by the hour


I know a few guys that do nothing but the road side clearing for state and companies not sure what they charge an hour though.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 30, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> and its 15 to fall it with him in it. That was a joke people.. A joke. No more hate mail please.


Can i get your address ,i have something to send you .


----------



## GeorgeBays (May 24, 2018)

If any of you want some practice. Bring your biggest hoe out to my place. I've got some suspect alders that are in need of falling.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 24, 2018)

GeorgeBays said:


> If any of you want some practice. Bring your biggest hoe out to my place. I've got some suspect alders that are in need of falling.


PM sent, whidbey isnt too far off the map for me.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 24, 2018)

Skeans said:


> Matt I don't know about you but a lot of the prices I get my 16-40's are the same price especially for alder cedar can have some price breaks some times and fir well domestic I make it up in footage as well as scale. To the trucks and axles I'd say it's about 50/50 going into the export yards down here it's becoming common with the distance guys are having to haul. Have you ever loaded a mule train before? You put a lot of weight on those damn trailers, the last one we had out I could barely get them to weight at the top of the stakes then to the stacks on the truck. Most guys that move equipment I know do it by the hour say 125 an hour plus 90 to and from their shop. I know I'm not changing your mind and trust me I wouldn't want some that big but their is places that need or use them for a reason for production is one place yes we don't have the overhead that they do but you can't sign a contract to do a 100 acres in 2 or 3 weeks from cut to clean up either the guys that run them are sending 30+ loads a day. Heck last year a neighbor had a clear cut done a two man outfit came in with a new Doosan 250 with a 7000 logmax on it with a QC grapple heel and a older kobelco 250 shovel knocked out 20 loads a day in 10 hours off 75 acres.
> 
> To your digging I'm not sure how to do it but to me it reminds me too much of blow down and I've never cared for dealing with wind fall.
> 
> ...



Damn. My best 8hr day skidding was 3 loads! That was with a 648, pulling as much as it could hold/pull per twitch. Running in 4th-5th gear. (Any faster and it's way too rough!)


----------



## Whitelightnin (Jun 8, 2018)

About a month ago I was on a job in Atlanta clearing and grading. The general contractor wanted a big forked water oak took down. Issue was the tree was right next to the sidewalk and one half/fork of the tree was leaning hard toward the road and power lines. It was just me and the superintendent working that day. I hooked a choker cable high up on the tree and held tension on it with our john deere 200 LC excavator while the super used my husky 266se to cut it. We had no traffic control or additional help. Both of us were seriously on edge but thankfully it fell right where it needed to go and not one branch even touched the road. Could’ve been a nasty situation for sure. The other side of the tree/fork was leaning toward the site so i was able to put my bucket against the tree while the super again cut it and she fell perfectly.


----------



## Whitelightnin (Jun 8, 2018)

Took down 2 more oaks much bigger that the forked right next to a womans house on the same site. Luckily they had a slight lean toward the site. Just hooked the side of the bucket behind the tree while the fella cut it and laid them right over. One was kind of nerve racking since it wasn’t anymore than 3ft from the womans house. If it fell the wrong way it wouldve took the whole house. Thankfully everything worked out perfectly.


----------

